# Serial Number Search



## RPower (Jan 22, 2021)

Greetings.  I am new to the community and just recently started collecting vintage balloon bikes.  I just purchased a pre-war frame and do not know what I have as it no longer has a head badge.  It is a girls frame with lugs on the downtube and dropouts built for a drop stand.  The serial number has two sets of numbers/letters starting with 14EH and under that is 10422.  A small "o" is beneath both of these.  Does anyone know what this is and/or where I can cross reference serial numbers?  Thanks!  --Ralph


----------



## stezell (Jan 22, 2021)

Welcome Ralph probably the best thing for you to do is take pictures of the whole thing including the serial number that will get you more help. 

Sean


----------



## RPower (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you Sean.  Attached are a couple pics.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2021)

Serial is indicative of ‘41 Snyder but really going to need pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 30, 2021)

Yes, '41 Snyder, built in the Indiana factory. Rollfast was their house brand, but also made Hawthornes for M. Ward's, and store badges like Black Beauty, Hibbard, Keystone, Roamer, Yale, etc.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 30, 2021)

Frame looks like the older style with the two small support tubes in between the main tubes.  Rollfast literature identifies a newer style with a single horizontal support tube, as new for 1942, but only for the most super deluxe model.  I believe that Wards might have received the new design styles a year or so earlier.
So, thinking a base model Hawthorne.


----------

